# San Jose Malt Show



## fraction (Jan 25, 2009)

Did anyone enjoy the SJ Show as mush as I did? Lots of gorgeous dogs!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (fraction @ Feb 15 2009, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727520


> Did anyone enjoy the SJ Show as mush as I did? Lots of gorgeous dogs![/B]


You were there? Which day?


----------

